
I Created a New Way to Make Your Site Faster - lsferreira42
https://dev.to/fleshmecha/a-new-way-to-make-your-site-faster-4h81
======
oedmarap
Interesting way to implement it.

For my personal website, I use <prerender> tags in the footer that load the
top level pages in the navigation menu (tens of KB's in size, at most...) and
I also use Turbolinks[0] — which delivers stupid-fast browsing by swapping in
the <body> elements when you navigate, instead of loading the entire page.

[0]
[https://github.com/turbolinks/turbolinks](https://github.com/turbolinks/turbolinks)

